# Die einzigen ihrer Art? (Gothic / The Witcher)



## lorgan (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr zum Release The Witcher gekauft, es dann aber auf Eis gelegt, da es mir einfach zu...keine Ahnung...unfertig war. Nun, mit dem neusten Patch, spiele ich es jedoch mit Begeisterung und ich frage mich traurig, ob The Witcher und die Gothic-Reihe denn wirklich die einzigen Spieler dieser Art sind. Klar unterscheiden sich The Witcher und Gothic in einigen Punkten, vor allem eben in der Offenheit der Spielwelt. Aber gemein sind beiden Spielen die düstere, erwachsene Atmosphäre, die Wahlmöglichkeiten, die sich auf die Handlung auswirken, die Glaubhaftigkeit der Welt (kleine Details am Wegrand, Bücher oder eben der Tagesablauf der NPCs) und vor allem bei The Witcher die Tiefe der Charaktere. Dazu ein Echtzeitkampfsystem, sinnvoller Handel und Alchemie. Vor allem aber eine durchgängig vertonte Sprachausgabe.

Spiele wie Oblivion, Two Worlds, Neverwinter Nights 2 können da einfach nicht mithalten (Two Worlds nicht, weil es an einer wirklich fesselnden Story und besonderen Charakteren fehlt). Und Oblivion fehlt es schlicht an Lebendigkeit (Plugins hin oder her).
Die Demo vom neusten DSA fand ich eher abschreckend und Klassiker wie Baldurs Gate sind zwar schön und gut - sie verlangen von mir aber, mich durch ellenlange Dialoge zu lesen, statt mir die Möglichkeit zu geben, entspannt passenden Sprechern zu lauschen.

Sicher, da gibt es noch die wirklich gelungenen Spiele wie KotoR (1 und 2), Jade Empire und Mass Effect (danke für all das, Bioware). Aber keines der Spiele spielt in einer mittelalterlichen Fantasywelt. 
Bleibt da eigentlich nur noch Fable, das ja tolle Ansätze hatte, aber einfach zu schnell durch war.

Warum gibt es nicht mehr Spiele wie The Witcher oder Gothic? Der Erfolg muss den beiden Marken doch recht gegeben haben?
Ist denn für die Zukunft etwas angekündigt (von Götterdämmerung mal abgesehen).

Wie seht ihr das ganze denn? Was macht für euch ein wirklich fesselndes Rollenspiel aus?

Sicher gab es schon den einen oder anderen Beitrag in diese Richtung. Ich musste mir meinen Frust aber einfach mal von der Seele schreiben^^


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (7. Oktober 2008)

Fesselndes Rollenspiel wird ermöglicht durch eine dichte Atmosphäre. Diese wiederum wird erschaffen durch glaubwürdige Charaktere (SC/NSC), eine logische, aber wendungsreiche Story und eine gelungene (Fantasy-) Welt. Weitere Aspekte sind vielfältige Quests mit unterschiedlichen Lösungswegen; eine möglichst offene Welt (begründet Entscheidungsvielfalt) und gelungenes Charaktersystem.

Nicht zuletzt spielt die Spielmechanik (Steuerung, Kampfsystem, Speichern, Bugs) eine große Rolle.

Nebenaspekte wie die Karte, das Inventar, Boni und für manche (nicht jedoch für mich) Waffen (hier verliert TW bedingt durch die Romanvorlage) spielen jedoch eine kleine Rolle.

Sicher scheiden sich an der offenen Welt  die Geister - TW bietet ja gerade eine solche nicht, ist aber dennoch herrlich gelungen.

Alles in allem sind die Ansprüche, die die Mehrheit an fesselnde und damit qualitätiv hochwertige CRPG, sicher hoch. Kein Wunder, dass nur wenige CRPG diese wirklich erfüllen können (und somit eine 8x % - Wertung abräumen).

Zu empfehlen ist auch noch Vampires - Bloodlines  von 2004; eine dichtere Atmosphäre findest du auch in G 2/3 und TW nicht, obwohl das Setting nicht Fantasy ist.

Wenn du es noch irgendwie bekommst; empfehle ich noch Ultima IX von 1999/2000; uralt zwar, aber noch heute gut ansehbar. 2009 kommt zudem Dragon Age (das wahrscheinlich auch eher düster wird); gegen Ende des Jahres folgt das Addon zu G 3 (bin allerdings da nocht skeptisch).


----------



## lorgan (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey - danke für die Antwort.

Da sehen wir die Dinge doch recht ähnlich.
Für mich persönlich gewinnt TW durch die Romanvorlage eigentlich eher noch an Spielspaß. Das Spiel kann auf eine bereits vorhandene Welt zurückgreifen (und zwingt mich förmlich die Romane zu verschlingen^^).

Ultima habe ich natürlich im Schrank liegen - allerdings habe ich es nie gespielt. Als ich es damals (war es Mitte 2000?) gekauft habe, wollte es dank fehlender Voodoo Karte einfach nicht laufen. Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal schauen, was sich da getan hat - sollte es nicht zu einem Fanremake kommen?

Vampires habe ich auch beide mehrfach durchgespielt. Wobei mir der erste Teil fast besser gefallen hat (was einfach am Setting lag).

Ja...die Hoffnung ruht auf den noch kommenden Titeln. Den Anfang wird ja Fable 2 in ein paar Wochen machen. Aber momentan wage ich nicht zu hoffen, dass es der Überhit wird.
Hmm...bis ein Spiel kommt, dass The Wichter oder Gothic das Wasser reichen kann, werde ich mich wohl mit den davor erscheinenden Japan-RPGs rumschlagen


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2008)

witcher ist ein super spiel, aber zN NWN2 versteh ich nicht ganz.... liegt es "nur" am "ich muss da texte lesen"? auch drakensang: das gewinnt erst nach ner weile an fahrt, der anfang ist echt ein wenig lahm.

ich find NWN2 zB, obwohl ich witcher sehr mag, auch viel eher ein echtes rollenspiel als witcher. 

- man hat ne gruppe und nicht nur EINEN charakter
- sehr komplexe charakterentwicklung möglich
- spezialisierte charaktere im zusammenspiel gewinnen taktisch einen kampf, kein "hau drauf und schleuder evtl. mal nen feuerball"


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (7. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 07.10.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> witcher ist ein super spiel, aber zN NWN2 versteh ich nicht ganz.... liegt es "nur" am "ich muss da texte lesen"? auch drakensang: das gewinnt erst nach ner weile an fahrt, der anfang ist echt ein wenig lahm.
> 
> ich find NWN2 zB, obwohl ich witcher sehr mag, auch viel eher ein echtes rollenspiel als witcher.
> 
> ...




PCG hat mit ihrem CRPG - Sonderheft eine Unterscheidung zwischen klassischen (seit 2006: Drakensang, NWN 2; JE ?; ME ?), modernen CRPG (seit 2006: Oblivion, G 3; TW; 2W) und Action - CRPG (seit 2006: TQ; Silverfall, Hellgate London; Sacred 2) geschaffen - eine Unterscheidung, die ich sehr gelungen finde.

Vielen gefällt die klassische Variante besser; ich spiele sowohl klassische als auch moderne CRPG sehr gerne (geradezu ausschließlich); nur mit Action - CRPG kann ich kaum was anfangen. Die Gruppe ermöglicht Interaktionen, die den Reiz eines CRPG durchaus erhöhen. Mit von der Partie beim klassischen CRPG ist mindestens ein Taktik - Kampfsystem (also nicht pure Echtzeit wie in G 3 oder auch 2W), was einen höheren Taktikanteil in den Kämpfen ermöglicht.


----------



## lorgan (7. Oktober 2008)

Herbboy am 07.10.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> witcher ist ein super spiel, aber zN NWN2 versteh ich nicht ganz.... liegt es "nur" am "ich muss da texte lesen"? auch drakensang: das gewinnt erst nach ner weile an fahrt, der anfang ist echt ein wenig lahm.
> 
> ich find NWN2 zB, obwohl ich witcher sehr mag, auch viel eher ein echtes rollenspiel als witcher.
> 
> ...



Keine Frage NwN 1 und Addons und Nwn 2 (das Addon dazu kenne ich noch nicht) sind sehr schöne Spiele. Ich liebe das D&D Setting. Dennoch kommt bei mir NwN erst nach BG. Warum? Die zu lesenden Texte sind nervtötend und nicht ganz zeitgemäß (dass auch viel Text vertont werden kann, zeigt The Witcher ja sehr schön). Damals bei BG habe ich nichts anderes gekannt und mich daher auch nicht daran gestört. Mittlerweile muss sowas aber nicht mehr sein. Trotzdem könnte ich das allein noch übersehen. Nein, die Spielwelt bei NwN wirkt etwas zu...hmm...leer und steril. Es gibt in den Gebieten nicht sonderlich viel zu entdecken - gut, das war bei KotoR und JE und ME auch nicht seeehr viel anders. Aber irgendwie wirkte dort trotzdem alles lebendiger.

Wie gesagt, NwN ist eine schöne Reihe, an The Witcher kommt es aber für mich nicht ran - es ist einfach eine Frage der Atmosphäre...Spiele wie The Wichter und G3 laden einfach dazu ein, in der Spielwelt zu versinken. Bei den anderen Titeln will mir das nie so recht gelingen.

---

Übrigens: Die Einteilung ist gelungen. Allerdings sind Spiele wie Sacred, Diablo, Titan Quest und Co für mich nicht wirklich "Rollenspiele". Lassen wir das Hack and Slay mal bei Seite (wenn man es genau nimmt, ist ein Shooter auch nichts anderes^^). Da bleibt ein Action Spiel in (meistens jedenfalls) einem Fantasy Setting, das Rollenspielelemente bietet. Diese Elemente beschränken sich aber nur auf die Verteilung von Werten und Ausrüstung. Der Character selbst spielt kaum eine Rolle (man erfährt einfach nichts über ihn, er entwickelt sich im Lauf des Spiels nicht) - und die Story ist in der Regel...kaum vorhanden. Ich mag Spiele im Diablo-Stil (besonders mag ich Sacred wegen der schönen und offenen Welt). Aber es bleiben Actiontitel mit leichtem Rollenspieleinschlag


----------



## Parat (7. Oktober 2008)

Tja, trotz der Unterscheidung:

Ich empfehle NWN 2 und da besonders die Kampagne, dann aber auch Fanmodule, die ganz andere STories erzählen, manche im Planescape-Setting, manche sogar gänzlich ohne Kämpfe.

Da ist viel möglich und so lassen sich aus einem Spiel tausende Stunden Spaß herausholen ... oder sogar noch mehr, wenn man es wie ich auch noch online spielt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2008)

also, ich würd in drei klassen unterscheiden:

- klassische "oldschool" rollenspiele, bei denen man wirklich viele einzelwerte hat, den charakter stark ausbilden kann, spezialisieren, viele berufe und rassen, idR eine gruppe, die man steuert, taktische kämpfe meist rundenbasiert, zusammenstellung der gruppe ebenfalls wichtig  => BG, icewind dale, NWN, klassiker wie wizardry usw.

- action-rollenspiele, bei denen man idR nur EINEN charaker hat und die charakterentwicklung tendenziel standardartig nur aus "mehr kraft, mehr mana, neuer zauber" besteht. kämpfe sind eher actionartig, man steuer selber und muss wirklich selber lenken und den zeitpnkt des schlags bestimmen => gothic, witcher, oblivion... würde trotz rundenbasiertheit auch KOTOR dazuzählen, da die charakterenwicklung da stark vereinfacht ist

- pseudo-rollenspiele, bei denen man an sich nur dauern kämpft und draufhaut. charakterentwicklung auch nur "mehr kraft, neuer move" usw., waffen+rüstungsfinden als hauptmotivation => diablo, titanquest usw.


----------



## Vordack (8. Oktober 2008)

Gute Rollenspiele....

Ganz klar Gothic, ja^^

Für mich gehören noch folgende dazu

Drakensang
Wizardry 8
Arx Fatalis
Mass Effect scheint ziemlich interessant zu sein, habe es leider noch nicht so viel gespielt.


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2008)

lorgan am 07.10.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Frage NwN 1 und Addons und Nwn 2 (das Addon dazu kenne ich noch nicht) sind sehr schöne Spiele.



Das Hauptspiel von NWN 2 macht gewaltig Spaß, aber das Add-On hätten sie sich imho schenken können. Am Anfang ist es echt gut gelungen das Erwachen an einem unbekannten Ort, dann trifft man dort diese Magierin an und die Geschichte gefiel mir bis zur Stelle mit der Geistermagie, nutzt du "Geisterenergie aus Wesen saugen" zu oft, wirst du abhängig. Hast du kein Vieh in der Nähe was diese Energie hat, kann man auf Kosten von Erfahrungspunkten die Geisterenergie wieder aufladen und somit den "Hunger" stillen, fällst du unter 3 oder 4 Punkte verlierst du kontinuierlich Lebensenergie und außerdem erhälst du einen Malus von 6 auf alles.   

Das wurde mir auf dauer zu blöd und ich hab das Game weggeben.


----------



## lorgan (9. Oktober 2008)

ME habe ich auf der 360 gespielt. Micht störte dort einzig das Problem mit dem späten Nachladen von Texturen. Bei der PC Version dürfte das sicher kein Problem mehr darstellen. Ich bin zwar eher ein Fan von Fantasy und finde SiFi nur "nett". Aber ME ist neben Deus Ex und KotoR endlich mal ein Rollenspiel im SiFi Szenario, das schlicht genial ist. Leider war es etwas zu schnell durch, schade.

An NWN2 stört mich auch der einfach nicht nachvollziehbare Hardwarehunger. Ich habe wirklich gute Systeme und auf keinem läuft es in der nativen Auflösung und in allen Details richtig flüssig. Kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. The Witcher nutzt die gleiche Engine, sogar stark verbessert - und läuft auch flüssig. Und dann erschlagen einen die Werte. Das ist auch ein Grund, weshalb ich von Drakensang bisher Abstand genommen habe.
Der und die Tatsache, dass es keinen Tag-Nachtwechsel gibt ^^


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Oktober 2008)

lorgan am 07.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie seht ihr das ganze denn? Was macht für euch ein wirklich fesselndes Rollenspiel aus?


Da du Baldur's Gate gezockt hast, empfehle ich dir Planescape: Torment.
Das Setting ist düsterer als BG und in jedem Fall abgedrehter, was skurrile Charaktere angeht - issen Blick wert  

Edit:


			
				lorgan am 07.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Demo vom neusten DSA fand ich eher abschreckend und Klassiker wie Baldurs Gate sind zwar schön und gut - sie verlangen von mir aber, mich durch ellenlange Dialoge zu lesen, statt mir die Möglichkeit zu geben, entspannt passenden Sprechern zu lauschen.


Sorry, hatte ich überlesen


----------



## lorgan (10. Oktober 2008)

nikiburstr8x am 09.10.2008 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> lorgan am 07.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Planescape habe ich natürlich auch gespielt. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass es mir nie so gut gefallen hat, wie BG...es war am Ende einfach ZU skuriel^^
Ich habe auch Divine Divinity, The Fall und selbst Arx Fatalis (schreibt man es so?) und so gut wie jedes Hack and Slay gespielt. Mir sind nur sehr wenige Spiele dieser Art entgangen - und davon auch nur die älteren Titel. Und von all den Spielen boten leider nur Gothic und The Witcher (zum Glück bin ich da erst am Ende des 4. Kapitels) eine wirklich glaubhafte, schöne und fesselnde Spielwelt. The Witcher siedle ich mittlerweile sogar über Gothic an: Selten bot ein Spiel so tiefgängige Charaktere und gut gestaltete Quests an. Und dazu auch noch alles (und mittlerweile sogar auf deutsch) erstklassig vertont. Solche Spiele sollte es öfter geben.


----------



## PsychoticDad (13. Oktober 2008)

Hui es wurden schon viele hervorragende Rpgs genannt. Eines fehlt mir alledings, nämlich Outcast. Gothic hat mich schon immer etwas an das gute alte Outcast erinnert.


----------



## lorgan (13. Oktober 2008)

PsychoticDad am 13.10.2008 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hui es wurden schon viele hervorragende Rpgs genannt. Eines fehlt mir alledings, nämlich Outcast. Gothic hat mich schon immer etwas an das gute alte Outcast erinnert.



Outcast? Da klingelt was...war das so um 1999/2000 rum? Ein Spiel im SiFi Setting mit dem Synchrosprecher von Bruce Willis und Voxelgrafik?
Wenn es das ist, war das dann nicht eher ein Action-Adventure?


----------



## Zubunapy (13. Oktober 2008)

lorgan am 13.10.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PsychoticDad am 13.10.2008 00:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japp. Outcast war eher wie Tombraider als wie Gothic und co. Aber dank der gigantischen und relativ freien Welt wurde es eher zum Rollenspiel ohne Upleveln


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Oktober 2008)

PsychoticDad am 13.10.2008 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Outcast? Da klingelt was...war das so um 1999/2000 rum? Ein Spiel im SiFi Setting mit dem Synchrosprecher von Bruce Willis und Voxelgrafik?
> Wenn es das ist, war das dann nicht eher ein Action-Adventure?



Japp, ein Rollenspiel war es definitiv nicht. Es hat sich gespielt wie ein Sci-Fi Gothic ohne die Möglichkeit, die Fähigkeiten auszubauen. Ansonsten ein tolles Spiel, das jeder, der Gothic mochte und was mit Sci-Fi Elementen anfangen kann, gespielt haben sollte. Die Welt wirkte einfach ungeheuer komplex und glaubhaft. Story war auch super und ich habe nie ein besser synchronisiertes Spiel gespielt. Wenn ein Talaner Panik hat, dass der Spieler ihm in seiner Abwesenheit ein ganzes Fass voll Wasser (mindestens 1000 Liter) leertrinkt, dann hat man ihm das (so absurd diese Angst auch ist) 100%ig abgenommen.

Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, sollte ich mir vielleicht doch irgendwann mal The Witcher zulegen. Ich hab vor ner Weile die Demo gespielt und fand das Kampfsystem damals absolut misslungen. Aber ich denke, ich werde dem Spiel bei Gelegenheit doch nochmal ne Chance geben, da ich Gothic (vor allem Teil 1 / Teil 2 war auch nicht übel) super fand.


----------



## lorgan (14. Oktober 2008)

Outcast kenne ich nur von Namen her - und hatte es auch einige Male (damals) im Laden in der Hand. Allerdings hätte mein damaliger Rechner vermutlich mehr Probleme gemacht, als mir lieb hätte sein können. Schade, da scheint mir was entgangen zu sein.
Ich habe es ja nicht so mit SiFi...aber Spiele wie Deus Ex z.B. waren "trotz" SiFi einfach genial. Oder ME oder KotoR...wenn ich es mir recht überlege, mag ich SiFi eigentlich schon...ich spiele einfach lieber Spiele im Fantasy Setting.

Zum Witcher:
Es heißt tatsächlich oft, die Kameraperspektiven seien unbrauchbar und das Kampfsystem eintönig. 2 der 3 Kameras kann ich auch nicht wirklich gebrauchen, Aber die normale 3rd Person Einstellung funktioniert tadellos und ich hatte nie Probleme damit. Und das Kampfsystem...hmm. Es ist mal was anderes und sehr schön anzusehen. Je stärker man in den Stilen ist, desto länger werden eben die Kombos. Es wirkt schon sehr automatisch, aber ist das bei anderen Spielen nicht auch so?
Was beim Witcher vielleicht abschreckt, ist die "Itemvielfalt". Man startet ohne Rüstung, bekommt später eine einfache Lederrüstung, dann eine gute Lederrüstung und am Ende eine "legendäre" Rüstung. Bei den Hexerstil-Schwertern sieht es ein wenig besser aus, da gibt es schon einige - wenn auch nicht viel. Und die Zusatzwaffen dienen allenfalls zum Verkaufen. Aber das macht das Spiel als Romanumsetzung eigentlich nur glaubhafter. Schließlich findet der Held eines Romanes auch nicht jede zweite Seite eine neue Waffe oder Rüstung.
Es war mal was anderes und nachdem ich mich umgestellt hatte, war es kein Problem mehr.

Die Story vom Witcher ist aber genial. Sie wird sehr dicht und stimmig erzählt und 08/15 Quests gibt es kaum - wenn man von den normalen Hexer-Verträgen einmal absieht. Aber die sind ja nur Nebenquests (Sammle 5 Zähne eines Monsters des Tpys X und bringe sie zu Y). Diese Quests kommen in jedem Kapitel in genau dieser Form einige Male vor...aber was solls? Die Hauptquests aber sind gut gemacht und die Entscheidungsfreiheit übertrifft eigentlich alle anderen Spiele.

Nur beim Ende hat mir irgendwas gefehlt....ansonsten ein Top Spiel mit sehr langer Spielzeit.


----------



## Monstermic (14. Oktober 2008)

lorgan am 14.10.2008 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Outcast kenne ich nur von Namen her - und hatte es auch einige Male (damals) im Laden in der Hand. Allerdings hätte mein damaliger Rechner vermutlich mehr Probleme gemacht, als mir lieb hätte sein können. Schade, da scheint mir was entgangen zu sein.
> Ich habe es ja nicht so mit SiFi...aber Spiele wie Deus Ex z.B. waren "trotz" SiFi einfach genial. Oder ME oder KotoR...wenn ich es mir recht überlege, mag ich SiFi eigentlich schon...ich spiele einfach lieber Spiele im Fantasy Setting.
> 
> Zum Witcher:
> ...



The Witcher is n geiles Spiel. sogar die extreme linearität is wegen der guten quests und der story/dem szenario zu verkraften.

Aber das Kampfsystem und die skills verlaufen dermaßen automatisch und sind so simpel gestrickt, dass ich weder beim hochleveln, noch beim "rythmischen klicken" jemals das gefühl hatte, dass mein geschick gefordert wird oder ich nen individuellen bzw. guten charakter gebastelt habe. Das Spiel degradiert einen zum Zuschauer, läuft vollautomatisch und das ist weder bei Spielen wie BG1+2(Kampftaktik und skillung zählen) oder Gothic(Geschick und skills zählen) so.

Trotzdem stimme ich dem Threadstarter zu, dass es mehr Spiele in einem düsteren, glaubwürdigen, lebendig wirkenden und von tollen NPCs besiedelten Mittelalter geben sollte. 
Es gibt nix besseres als mit nem schwert in der hand durch solche Welten zu stapfen.


----------

